# Trissie and Tyler Modeling Their Sleepypods



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Here are the supermodels...Sherry, Tyler just fits in the Atom-he doesn't have a ton of room. I'm more comfortable having the Air for him. 

Here's Tyler in the Air and Atom


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Here's Trissie in the Atom and a cute one of both...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks pretty cute in there....is the pink one a little bigger? or a lot? it does seem taller.

thanks for posting the photos Kim.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Those look nice. Great little models! :wub::wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey Brenda, the pink one is smaller, but the height is the same on both the silver is a different shape and a bit wider and longer.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Kim, they do look well made and sturdy.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Tyler looks very content in his! What does he weigh now? Could he be comfy in the Atom? Just wondering if Sissy would like it. She's 6 1/2 lbs.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

sherry said:


> Tyler looks very content in his! What does he weigh now? Could he be comfy in the Atom? Just wondering if Sissy would like it. She's 6 1/2 lbs.


He's 7.5 pounds-I probably could have gotten 2 Atoms--he seems to be comfortable in both. The chart for the Atom says up to 10-12 pounds Since Riley is 10 pounds, definitely the Air. My thought is no more than Tyler's size for comfort.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Perfect timing! Sophie outgrew her Petego and is in need for a better carrier.
Thank you Kim for modeling Trissie and Tyler. :thumbsup:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Perfect timing! Sophie outgrew her Petego and is in need for a better carrier.
> Thank you Kim for modeling Trissie and Tyler. :thumbsup:


You're welcome. Have you been following all the threads on these and safety? These are safety tested. They're really sturdy, so I can see how they'll be protective in an accident--hopefully, I or any of won't need to test it ourselves, but in the event something happens, I feel comfortable knowing they'll be safe!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

kd1212 said:


> You're welcome. Have you been following all the threads on these and safety? These are safety tested. They're really sturdy, so I can see how they'll be protective in an accident--hopefully, I or any of won't need to test it ourselves, but in the event something happens, I feel comfortable knowing they'll be safe!


Oh yes I have! Thank you!
As an added bonus, the Sleepypod retail store is just 5 minutes away from my home :chili:.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks roomy and comfy!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Oh yes I have! Thank you!
> As an added bonus, the Sleepypod retail store is just 5 minutes away from my home :chili:.


Great! Yes, I saw they run out of Pasadena!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Looks roomy and comfy!!!


They seem that way, Tyler was pretty calm when I put him in. Trissie was on a high energy moment, so she was a little tougher to get to sit still!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I agree that Tyler looks content in his. Actually, Trissie does, too. 

I am going to go back and look at the videos. I will probably order one for Snowball. 

Tyler and Trissie look adorable, Kim. 

Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Tyler looks like he is enjoying is sis.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Kim, they're both adorable in their new rides!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I agree that Tyler looks content in his. Actually, Trissie does, too.
> 
> I am going to go back and look at the videos. I will probably order one for Snowball.
> 
> ...


No problem--the pictures give everyone an idea on how they fit, so I'm happy to share! She was seemingly comfortable, just a bit wiggly! How big is Snowball again? Keep in mind that the Mobile Bed mini is airline approved, but not the other sizes. The Atom and Air are airline approved.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Last week, I brought Sophie and visited the Pasadena store. I'm glad I did!
Initially, I was planning on purchasing the Atom, but trying it out in person, Sophie's an Air gal.
The store itself doesn't look like a retail store...more of a wear-house. But they do have a show-room where you can test out their products.

The saleswoman was very nice, patient, and very helpful. Taught me how to use the seat-belt restraints and how to use all the features.

Great product-line, great people.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Last week, I brought Sophie and visited the Pasadena store. I'm glad I did!
> Initially, I was planning on purchasing the Atom, but trying it out in person, Sophie's an Air gal.
> The store itself doesn't look like a retail store...more of a wear-house. But they do have a show-room where you can test out their products.
> 
> ...


That's great!

I still haven't set mine up yet. I looked at the instruction card and said to myself, "I'll wait for Tony." I'm going to make him do it this weekend!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

kd1212 said:


> That's great!
> 
> I still haven't set mine up yet. I looked at the instruction card and said to myself, "I'll wait for Tony." I'm going to make him do it this weekend!!!


I'm still getting Sophie acclimated to it. She's not used to having so much space to roam aroud :HistericalSmiley:
I love how you can transform the Air into an impromptu "cave" and collapse it flat for storage.

The company has video instructions via YouTube.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Does anyone own the round style Sleepy Pod? Regular size*

Does anyone own the 'round' style one that is just called 'Sleepy Pod' in the regular size? Is it easy to take your dog in & out of the round one quickly & easily? I've been wanting to order the round sleepy pod for a while now, I called them twice over the last couple of months asking when the 'sky blue' color will be in & they keep saying in a couple weeks they are expecting them to come in, and so far still no sky blue. I hope they will get some in soon I'm anxious to have a safer ride for my boy in the car. I like the round one because it looks roomy & comfy so he can spread out on longer trips. Subaru crash tested these for safety & deemed them to be safe.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Does anyone own the 'round' style one that is just called 'Sleepy Pod' in the regular size? Is it easy to take your dog in & out of the round one quickly & easily? I've been wanting to order the round sleepy pod for a while now, I called them twice over the last couple of months asking when the 'sky blue' color will be in & they keep saying in a couple weeks they are expecting them to come in, and so far still no sky blue. I hope they will get some in soon I'm anxious to have a safer ride for my boy in the car. I like the round one because it looks roomy & comfy so he can spread out on longer trips. Subaru crash tested these for safety & deemed them to be safe.


I have the sky blue and the pink on backorder. They said they would be available in March. I ordered in January so they said I would get mine as they got them. If you haven't ordered you will be behind the ones who have already ordered. By looking at the video, I don't see a problem getting them in and out. I'm just wondering how mine will adjust to this from their Snoozers. Lynn has the round ones already. You may want to PM her.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

While at the store, Sophie tried the mobile bed variant and out of the 3 versions (Atom, Air, Mobile Bed), the mobile bed is the easiest to put the 11 lb piggy into.
Its a bit tricky when carrying the carrier on your shoulder (it tends to want to spin and isn't very secure).


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I'm still getting Sophie acclimated to it. She's not used to having so much space to roam aroud :HistericalSmiley:
> I love how you can transform the Air into an impromptu "cave" and collapse it flat for storage.
> 
> The company has video instructions via YouTube.


Tyler and Trissie seemed fine in theirs, so I'm not worried at all.

Oh, thanks so much for the instruction video, I'm going to send to Tony and make him set them up in the car this weekend!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Does anyone own the 'round' style one that is just called 'Sleepy Pod' in the regular size? Is it easy to take your dog in & out of the round one quickly & easily? I've been wanting to order the round sleepy pod for a while now, I called them twice over the last couple of months asking when the 'sky blue' color will be in & they keep saying in a couple weeks they are expecting them to come in, and so far still no sky blue. I hope they will get some in soon I'm anxious to have a safer ride for my boy in the car. I like the round one because it looks roomy & comfy so he can spread out on longer trips. Subaru crash tested these for safety & deemed them to be safe.


 Thank you for the tip!:thumbsup:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Does anyone know which style is more comfortable out of all of the models?*

I'm wondering if anyone knows which models seems to be most comfortable for the dog out of all of the models? Baby is 6.5 lbs. It's hard to tell without seeing them in person. I seem to be drawn to the round one because it looks a lot like a bed, but now I'm wondering if the other models could be better since some of you have the other models. 

I will only be using my Sleepy Pod for Baby to ride in the car safely & I probably won't be using it for any other purpose. I have an airline approved 'Sherpa' bag for emergency just incase I need to jump on a plane if my parents have an emergency in Florida. I don't want to bring Baby on a airplane & I never will if I can avoid it. I don't think he would like not being able to go potty outdoors while he is on a plane & being under the seat will scare him. He would probably cry or bark the whole time if they made me keep him under my seat the whole time so for those reasons I'm not anxious to do any air travel with Baby. But I do have the Sherpa bag standing by just in case.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

LOVE_BABY said:


> I'm wondering if anyone knows which models seems to be most comfortable for the dog out of all of the models? Baby is 6.5 lbs. It's hard to tell without seeing them in person. I seem to be drawn to the round one because it looks a lot like a bed, but now I'm wondering if the other models could be better since some of you have the other models.
> 
> I will only be using my Sleepy Pod for Baby to ride in the car safely & I probably won't be using it for any other purpose. I have an airline approved 'Sherpa' bag for emergency just incase I need to jump on a plane if my parents have an emergency in Florida. I don't want to bring Baby on a airplane & I never will if I can avoid it. I don't think he would like not being able to go potty outdoors while he is on a plane & being under the seat will scare him. He would probably cry or bark the whole time if they made me keep him under my seat the whole time so for those reasons I'm not anxious to do any air travel with Baby. But I do have the Sherpa bag standing by just in case.



I plan on getting the atom for Daisy. She's just over 3.1lbs, a bit smaller than Trissie I think. We're getting the atom because we will be flying from Korea to Boston next year and then when we're back in the States we'll be going from wherever we're stationed to Boston for holidays. The air seems too big for her, she slides around her 19" carrier now, making it swing as I carry her and the air is 21" I think.

I think just for a car seat the round one would be nice.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Steph_L said:


> I plan on getting the atom for Daisy. She's just over 3.1lbs, a bit smaller than Trissie I think. We're getting the atom because we will be flying from Korea to Boston next year and then when we're back in the States we'll be going from wherever we're stationed to Boston for holidays. The air seems too big for her, she slides around her 19" carrier now, making it swing as I carry her and the air is 21" I think.
> 
> I think just for a car seat the round one would be nice.


Steph, how old is Daisy now? I can't recall if she is full grown? Must be so easy to carry her around at 3.1 lbs. !! Baby is still considered very small at 6.5 lbs. by most people who meet him but he gets heavy when carrying him in a dog purse on my shoulder after a while. You probably never have a problem with daisy fitting anywhere either which must be nice. Daisy is the perfect size to travel on a plane if you have to do so because at least she won't be squished in at all if you need to keep her in a carrier, so much more comfortable for her than would be for a dog a few pounds heavier. Airlines limit you so much with the size of carrier allowed on the plane.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am just about to order an Atom for Penny  she is 3.3lbs so should be perfect. Only decision to make is the colour. Blossom Pink or Dark Chocolate. The Dark Chocolate will stay looking cleaner and 'disappear' more, but the pink is pretty and girly......


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

LOVE_BABY said:


> I'm wondering if anyone knows which models seems to be most comfortable for the dog out of all of the models? Baby is 6.5 lbs. It's hard to tell without seeing them in person. I seem to be drawn to the round one because it looks a lot like a bed, but now I'm wondering if the other models could be better since some of you have the other models.
> 
> I will only be using my Sleepy Pod for Baby to ride in the car safely & I probably won't be using it for any other purpose. I have an airline approved 'Sherpa' bag for emergency just incase I need to jump on a plane if my parents have an emergency in Florida. I don't want to bring Baby on a airplane & I never will if I can avoid it. I don't think he would like not being able to go potty outdoors while he is on a plane & being under the seat will scare him. He would probably cry or bark the whole time if they made me keep him under my seat the whole time so for those reasons I'm not anxious to do any air travel with Baby. But I do have the Sherpa bag standing by just in case.


Sandy,

Tyler is 7.67 pounds and I bought him the Air. He fits in Trissie's Atom, but the Air seems more comfortable for him. I think you can get away with either. Is there a store that sells it near you, so you can try them out? I'd go to their site and look up where to buy or email/call them.

Xo

Kim


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok think I am going with the chocolate and adding something like this http://www.amazon.ca/American-Baby-Company-1620SS-PC-Comforter/dp/B002MAR6O4/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1455382133&sr=8-11&keywords=baby+pink+minky+blanket Girly and practical, and Penny loves to snuggle in a minky. If it is too big I can cut it down somewhat.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Steph, how old is Daisy now? I can't recall if she is full grown? Must be so easy to carry her around at 3.1 lbs. !! Baby is still considered very small at 6.5 lbs. by most people who meet him but he gets heavy when carrying him in a dog purse on my shoulder after a while. You probably never have a problem with daisy fitting anywhere either which must be nice. Daisy is the perfect size to travel on a plane if you have to do so because at least she won't be squished in at all if you need to keep her in a carrier, so much more comfortable for her than would be for a dog a few pounds heavier. Airlines limit you so much with the size of carrier allowed on the plane.


Daisy is 10 and a half months. She only gained .04 pounds last month so she's definitely slowing down on growth. She's a very small girl! Actually, the reason we got a Maltese was because other toy breeds that people say can go on planes with you tend to be a bit bigger, especially for long flights. I know a woman who flies with her shitzu in cabin but it's a short flight to her family's home. I couldn't imagine a dog much more than 6lbs on a 15 hour flight. She's also small enough and quiet enough that I hope to sneak her into my sweater while on the plane. She can spend all day tucked in there.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kim that forth picture of Tyler is so cute:wub:

looks like your babies are liking their pods.

I've been looking to get my girls some


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

silverhaven said:


> Ok think I am going with the chocolate and adding something like this http://www.amazon.ca/American-Baby-...2133&sr=8-11&keywords=baby+pink+minky+blanket Girly and practical, and Penny loves to snuggle in a minky. If it is too big I can cut it down somewhat.


Maureen,

As an FYI, the blossom pink is dark--I think if it gets dirty, it will be easy to clean. I like your idea of adding something girly on the chocolate though!

xo
Kim


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Kim that forth picture of Tyler is so cute:wub:
> 
> looks like your babies are liking their pods.
> 
> I've been looking to get my girls some


Thanks Paula:wub: They're both so good about going in carriers--these are comfy and roomy too, which is why I'm so happy with them. Most important, they'll be safe in the car:aktion033:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Maureen,
> 
> As an FYI, the blossom pink is dark--I think if it gets dirty, it will be easy to clean. I like your idea of adding something girly on the chocolate though!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I think it will be a bit more incognito in the chocolate. Seems a nice pink though. Mmmm may still have time to change. Lol decisions decisions.


----------

